# Need help to buy Good quality earphone around 3k (BASS preferred)!!!!



## vikrraal (Apr 1, 2013)

Hiii everyone,
I'm kind of new here and realy need help to buy an earphone(lasting for at least 1 year and bassy)......
i don't hav much idea abt the earphones or IEMs!!   but i've sort listed some by reading reviews for days...
1. Twinwoofers
2. CX-300II
3. Brainwavz M2(till now i found good reviews and good bass)
4. Apple earpods

Any other suggestions are also ok wid me but I would prefer Music (more precisely bass) earphones and lasting quality....
And also guide me where to buy them cheapest....
5. Sony's MW600(*www.sony.co.in/product/mw600)---is it a good choice if music is concerned??

I made a new thread coz i couldn't find any threads related to earphones in 3k... 
plz plz guys ...help me wid u'r expertise...
thanks..


----------



## 5fusion (Apr 1, 2013)

just throw away the 1,2 and 4 options. they stand nowhere infront of the M2 in terms of bass. dont know about the MW600 but i presume it wont be as good as m2 as its a headset, not an iem.
M2 is really good with more focus on bass than the mids & highs still maintaining a decent clarity.
But i would suggest you to get SA-C12 as they are well in your budget and considered to be one of the best in sub 3-4k for bass -- SIGNATURE ACOUSTICS C-12 Elements Wooden IEMs 
these will definitely blow you with a great bass quantity & quality with a nice rumble down the lows. they are built to last and better than m2 in bass as per some of the users without much affecting the mids and the highs leaving a better overall balance than m2. these would be the best in your budget as you are getting a step up SQ & at this introductory price its a steal. 
you can check the reviews for it in reviews section. Signature Acoustics C-12 Elements Review


----------



## ratul (Apr 1, 2013)

vikrraal said:


> Hiii everyone,
> I'm kind of new here and realy need help to buy an earphone(lasting for at least 1 year and bassy)......
> i don't hav much idea abt the earphones or IEMs!!   but i've sort listed some by reading reviews for days...
> 1. Twinwoofers
> ...



almost all of your choices are really bad (especially twinwoofers) in this range, i'd suggest you:
1. Vsonic GR02 Bass Edition: 2.6k
2. SoundMagic E10: 1.5-2k (if you can find one in stock)
3. Sony XBA-1: 3.1k
4. Sony XB30EX Bass: 1.7k
5. Signature Acoustics C12: 2.7k (don't know about extra bass in them, but reviews says it's plenty).
6. Brainwavz R1 (don't know about their availability in india).

for me, Gr02 or E10 would be my top preference for you, and i have no experience with either of sony earphones, i posted them reading some reviews..


----------



## samudragupta (Apr 1, 2013)

I am using the Sony XB30EX Bass: 1.7k, perfect for bass lovers. Best for the price and bass is not overpowering.


----------



## 5fusion (Apr 1, 2013)

ratul said:


> almost all of your choices are really bad (especially twinwoofers) in this range, i'd suggest you:
> 1. Vsonic GR02 Bass Edition: 2.6k
> 2. SoundMagic E10: 1.5-2k (if you can find one in stock)
> 3. Sony XBA-1: 3.1k
> ...


all you suggested are really good ones but op will get confused with so many options i guess. lets make it short for him.

as your budget is around 3k, i would say go with either Vsonic gr02BE or SA-C12 as they are in a higher league than any other mentioned here. never got to hear gr02 but have read enough reviews about it so as to vouch for it as even top reviewers have rated it well. And for the C12, i have it and all i can say is you wont get such a better bass response with a good overall balance in its price as of now. see the user reviews on their site as well & hover over forums to know more about it. plus you get an excellent support from these guys.

If you wanna save cash, go with soundmagic E10 eyes closed.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 2, 2013)

Go with E10 eyes closed..as suggested by 5fusion and ratul


----------



## sandynator (Apr 2, 2013)

Totally agree with 5fusion.
1. SA C12
2. Vsonic gr02 bass ed.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 2, 2013)

TwinWoofers aren't that bad as people have made it to be , the opposite isn't true as well. Its more of a balanced sweet sounding IEM. Lacks the heavy bass , though.Well , at least not for your purpose.

I bought one IEM named Dunnu DN-16 hephaes from one of the TDF members. It has damn awesome Bass/lows. IDK , the price of a new one though.


----------



## vikrraal (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the replies...
But i have no idea what is highs,mids or low,,so i distinguish between earphones by their punchy bass effects....more bass means more delightful experience i think
and till now brainwavz M2 has best reviews for bassy output,...
but right nw i am again confused between SE C-12,Vsonic GR02 and Braiwavz M2 as per the suggestions and reviews..
so plz suggest me which shud i buy,precisely....


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 2, 2013)

vikrraal said:


> Thanks for the replies...
> But i have no idea what is highs,mids or low,,so i distinguish between earphones by their punchy bass effects....more bass means more delightful experience i think
> and till now brainwavz M2 has best reviews for bassy output,...
> but right nw i am again confused between SE C-12,Vsonic GR02 and Braiwavz M2 as per the suggestions and reviews..
> so plz suggest me which shud i buy,precisely....



In Layman's Language : Better Highs= Better Treble and hitch pitch. , Better Lows=Better and Higher Bass , Better Mids=More Vocal effects.

So for Punchy Bass , IEMs with good lows are preferred. However there are many things that contribute to that , like the type of ear cushions , noise isolation and leakage , design , sound stage (distant , near , etc,etc).

I have heard good reviews about the GR02 , some members in TDF itself have few of them. Some are Bass Heads I think.


----------



## vikrraal (Apr 2, 2013)

what about Hippo VB??? should not i consider brainwavz??


----------



## sandynator (Apr 2, 2013)

5fusion said:


> If you wanna save cash, go with soundmagic E10 eyes closed.



If OP wants to save more cash then *Soundmagic ES18* because as per many owners  its 90% of E10 with poor built quality especially wires.  
What say?


----------



## RCuber (Apr 2, 2013)

How is BrainWavez R1? there is a $20 discount at MP4Nation , price will reduce after entering a discount code.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Apr 3, 2013)

I have similar tastes, and I went ahead and placed an order for the Vsonic GR02 Bass Ed. from HiFinage for 2.6k. He has already shipped it via Blu Dart.
I have not heard them yet, but according to the reviews, it's a great IEM, with good bass!

I would suggest Brainwavz M2 as an alternate option for you, but you would have to import them from MP4Nation or lendmeurears

It's cheaper in MP4Nation.


----------



## sandynator (Apr 3, 2013)

Abhishek Nama said:


> I have similar tastes, and I went ahead and placed an order for the Vsonic GR02 Bass Ed. from HiFinage for 2.6k. He has already shipped it via Blu Dart.
> I have not heard them yet, but according to the reviews, it's a great IEM, with good bass!
> 
> I would suggest Brainwavz M2 as an alternate option for you, but you would have to import them from MP4Nation or lendmeurears
> ...



v sonics are within budget but for m2 better to get from proaudiohome itself as the pricing is almost similar & can get warranty support.
Brainwavz M2


----------



## 5fusion (Apr 3, 2013)

sandynator said:


> If OP wants to save more cash then *Soundmagic ES18* because as per many owners  its 90% of E10 with poor built quality especially wires.
> What say?


yeah es18 are excellent and total VFM iem for someone whose on extremely tight budget. the drivers used are same as the E10 and hence SQ is close to it. but they are tuned differently. es18 has good bass punch with slightly forward mids and rolled off treble whereas E10 is better in every aspect with more harder hitting bass, warm and sweet mids and crispier and airier treble. both of them sound open and airy with better overall soundstage on e10. i feel es18 handles complex passages better than the higher priced pl-11 which feels a bit congested.



RCuber said:


> How is BrainWavez R1? there is a $20 discount at MP4Nation , price will reduce after entering a discount code.


dont know if the offer is still there or not but its a good buy if you like a V-shaped signature. dual dynamic is the new concept and tempts a lot at this price. bass and treble are more pronounced and mids sound somewhat veiled with an expansive soundstage as per the reviews.



Abhishek Nama said:


> I have similar tastes, and I went ahead and placed an order for the Vsonic GR02 Bass Ed. from HiFinage for 2.6k. He has already shipped it via Blu Dart.


thats a good buy. would prefer it over m2 just for the tons of tips you get.



sandynator said:


> v sonics are within budget but for m2 better to get from proaudiohome itself as the pricing is almost similar & can get warranty support.
> Brainwavz M2


.. yeah these guys have excellent support. my cousin had problems with brainwavz twice and they replaced it right on the spot.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Apr 3, 2013)

5fusion said:


> thats a good buy. would prefer it over m2 just for the tons of tips you



Thanks, I hope I will get it today, my ears are aching to hear them


----------



## sandynator (Apr 3, 2013)

Abhishek Nama said:


> Thanks, I hope I will get it today, my ears are aching to hear them



your views on Vsonic Gr02 BE would be helpful for everyone.



5fusion said:


> whereas E10 is better in every aspect with more harder hitting bass, warm and sweet mids and crispier and airier treble. both of them sound open and airy with better overall soundstage on e10. i feel es18 handles complex passages better than the higher priced pl-11 which feels a bit congested.
> 
> thats a good buy. would prefer it over m2 just for the tons of tips you get.



How would you rate Brainwavz M1 , Proalpha & V sonic GR2 Bass edition.

Do you have any idea about Vsonic GR99.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Apr 3, 2013)

sandynator said:


> your views on Vsonic Gr02 BE would be helpful for everyone.



Sure, will let you know once I get them


----------



## 5fusion (Apr 4, 2013)

sandynator said:


> How would you rate Brainwavz M1 , Proalpha & V sonic GR2 Bass edition.
> 
> Do you have any idea about Vsonic GR99.


m1 and proalpha are mostly similar sounding. when my brother had the proalpha and m1, we liked m1 more as it was better in delivering slightly more detail while maintaining the same fun sound of the proalpha.
cant comment much about gr99 as i dont have them but going by the reviews i may pick gr99 over m1(not sure unless i get to hear it).
Gr02 is in a league above m1 and gr99.
so for now i would say - Gr02>>gr99>m1>proalpha


----------



## sandynator (Apr 4, 2013)

5fusion said:


> m1 and proalpha are mostly similar sounding. when my brother had the proalpha and m1, we liked m1 more as it was better in delivering slightly more detail while maintaining the same fun sound of the proalpha.
> cant comment much about gr99 as i dont have them but going by the reviews i may pick gr99 over m1(not sure unless i get to hear it).
> Gr02 is in a league above m1 and gr99.
> so for now i would say - Gr02>>gr99>m1>proalpha



Thanks a ton bro.
As per Multi IEM thread by joker GR99 Score above Sm E10, Sm E30, M1 & proalpha  in sound department.
thanks for your views.


----------



## 5fusion (Apr 4, 2013)

sandynator said:


> Thanks a ton bro.
> As per Multi IEM thread by joker GR99 Score above Sm E10, Sm E30, M1 & proalpha  in sound department.
> thanks for your views.


see it all comes down to preference, what you like and what not. sure gr99 is scored above those but if you ask top reviewers like joker himself they suggest dont get their reviews hard and fast but take it as an idea to what they are like as sound is subjective.
even though gr99 is scored slightly higher than others but i chose SM e30 over it as it fits much better to my liking. I am yet to experience an IEM of this class in this range and is my favourite. you have to listen to it to see how good they are.
I prefer a more of a neutral sound where frequencies are not playing with each other with a slight warmness to add texture to it. I like tight & punchy bass with fast attack times with liquid midrange and some good sparkle in treble to which e30 suits the best. If you see, there is not a single iem in this price range with a soundstage as wide, open and airy as the e30 with great imaging and seperation and comfort that even a class or two above cant match. Its considered to be a budget entry level audiophile IEM by top reviewers. Once i asked "Clioes" one of the top reviewer for an upgrade to my e30 and he said gr07 would be a good direct upgrade to my e30. Seriously one has to listen to it to see how good they are.
I didnt take this into account as OP was looking for lots of bass but by saying that i dont mean e30 lacks bass. Infact e30 bass goes very low with good quantity and excellent quality hitting real hard down the lows. Its the kind of bass i like.

So for me(as per my taste), in sub 3k price range the crown goes to Soundmagic E30


----------



## sandynator (Apr 4, 2013)

5fusion said:


> see it all comes down to preference, what you like and what not. sure gr99 is scored above those but if you ask top reviewers like joker himself they suggest dont get their reviews hard and fast but take it as an idea to what they are like as sound is subjective.
> even though gr99 is scored slightly higher than others but i chose SM e30 over it as it fits much better to my liking. I am yet to experience an IEM of this class in this range and is my favourite. you have to listen to it to see how good they are.
> I prefer a more of a neutral sound where frequencies are not playing with each other with a slight warmness to add texture to it. I like tight & punchy bass with fast attack times with liquid midrange and some good sparkle in treble to which e30 suits the best. If you see, there is not a single iem in this price range with a soundstage as wide, open and airy as the e30 with great imaging and seperation and comfort that even a class or two above cant match. Its considered to be a budget entry level audiophile IEM by top reviewers. Once i asked "Clioes" one of the top reviewer for an upgrade to my e30 and he said gr07 would be a good direct upgrade to my e30. Seriously one has to listen to it to see how good they are.
> I didnt take this into account as OP was looking for lots of bass but by saying that i dont mean e30 lacks bass. Infact e30 bass goes very low with good quantity and excellent quality hitting real hard down the lows. Its the kind of bass i like.
> ...



Totally Agreed...
Within my limited budget I feel Gr99 would be best bet than SM E10 for my taste. I want to try some other sound signature as I have SM es18 & Brainwavz alpha. Few days back would have almost grabbed M1 ~1500 INR in stock clearing from MP4 nation but thanks to my Credit-card. Later I had opportunity to grab Proalpha but backed off after reading a lot about built quality issues.

Now I've a feeling for*www.flipkart.com/sony-xb30ex-extra-bass-stereo-headphone/p/itmdfj8gehshxgaf as well.

oohh.. Cannot forget those few good old years [2006 -2011] Sony Ericsson HPM 75 & Sony Ericsson HPM 70 which almost gave me headaches everynight teamed up with my sony ericsson PMP fone [K750 hardware with W800 firmware]


----------



## 5fusion (Apr 4, 2013)

thats what i am doing now, trying different signatures and understanding them. Its so much fun to explore sound. turns out to be an addiction, an expensive addiction if i may say. the more you know the more you want. 
yep it would be good to try gr99 as you already have an idea of what e10 may be like. and you can throw in your views for us to know better. As for sony xb30ex, the design looks cool but for the sound part, TDF member @samudragupta@ can throw some light on it.



sandynator said:


> oohh.. Cannot forget those few good old years [2006 -2011] Sony Ericsson HPM 75 & Sony Ericsson HPM 70 which almost gave me headaches everynight teamed up with my sony ericsson PMP fone [K750 hardware with W800 firmware]


Sony has always been innovative in designs with supercool looks, no matter what generation of phones you talk about. and in those good old years some 8-9 yrs back, i think there were hardly good iems available in budget range (or i was not aware). one had to go high end to even get a good decent sound. the ones who brought the high end sound to budget range like brainwavz, soundmagic, vsonic, many more were not even born that time i guess.


----------

